# iChat AV et Jabber (MSN...)



## davimac (30 Avril 2005)

Tout fonctionne parfaitement entre iChat et Jabber (Passerelle vers MSN, ICQ, IRC, Yahoo Messenger...)...
Ma question est la suivante : 
*Comment faire pour que tout les contacts (AIM + Jabber) apparaissent en même temps dans l'état de la barre de menus ?* 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Kzimir (30 Avril 2005)

Salut, comment as-tu paramétré le compte Jabber ?
Ca ne marche pas chez moi...


----------



## vampire1976 (30 Avril 2005)

Et moi j'aimerais bien aussi ....

Mais est-ce que les webcam sont supportées ? Ou plutot voit-on les cam des interlocuteurs ?


----------



## Darkfire (30 Avril 2005)

Et une question très bête, comment crée-t-on un compte Jabber ?

Ps : J'ai cherché mais j'ai trouvé ceci : http://www.jabberfr.org/ ça ne me fait pas beaucoup avancer.


----------



## esales (30 Avril 2005)

Il y a un excellent article sur Mactouch qui explique tout et très simplement.

Aller sur : http://www.mactouch.com/logiciels/o...si_et_utilisation_dans_ichat_3_article87.html

Bon test


----------



## ptibenny (3 Mai 2005)

La seule chose que je n'arrive pas a faire c'est une passerelle vers MSN avec Psi,
On a beau mettre toutes les informations ça ne marche pas.
Même en suivant l'article de Mactouch, ça bloque à la passerelle.

D'autres on le problème ?


----------



## Booli (4 Mai 2005)

est-ce que iChat fonctionne avec MSN?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

ptibenny a dit:
			
		

> La seule chose que je n'arrive pas a faire c'est une passerelle vers MSN avec Psi,
> On a beau mettre toutes les informations ça ne marche pas.
> Même en suivant l'article de Mactouch, ça bloque à la passerelle.
> 
> D'autres on le problème ?


J'ai eu ce problème et j'ai remarqué que parmi les serveurs jabbers qui annoncent léa passerelle MSN certains la bloquent, en changeant mon serveur ça a passé direct, test.


----------



## je@nnot (4 Mai 2005)

Question HS mais ça aurait été dur pour Apple d'implanter une création de compte jabber dans ichat3, parceque c'est bizard qu'Apple sorte un truc pas du tout simple.


----------



## daffyb (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu ce problème et j'ai remarqué que parmi les serveurs jabbers qui annoncent léa passerelle MSN certains la bloquent, en changeant mon serveur ça a passé direct, test.


Tu utilises quel serveur Jabber pour pouvoir faire fonctionner MSN ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

je@nnot a dit:
			
		

> Question HS mais ça aurait été dur pour Apple d'implanter une création de compte jabber dans ichat3, parceque c'est bizard qu'Apple sorte un truc pas du tout simple.


Tu as non seulement raison mais elle aurait pu mettre également en service des serveurs jabber avec tous les protocols implémentés. Espérons que ça vienne...


----------



## davimac (4 Mai 2005)

Il y avait une news sur macbidouille qui donnait un lien vers un article très bien fait.
J'utilise jabber.fr (deux ou trois déconnexions par jour) avec MSN.

Ceci étant dit, ca ne fait pas avancer mon problème  Je sais que je ne suis pas le seul à envier une solution 

David


----------



## je@nnot (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as non seulement raison mais elle aurait pu mettre également en service des serveurs jabber avec tous les protocols implémentés. Espérons que ça vienne...



T'inquiète j'y ai pensé mais je préfère pas le dire sur les forums ils risqueraient de découvrir un marché et de l'inclure dans .Mac seulement   

Mais c'est vrai qu'en se bougeant le cul sur ça avec des serveurs et tout et tout ça serai plus pratique pour faire switcher: Qui ose encore dire que Cupertino est le roi du marketing (bon c'est vari le shuffle c'est bien joué).


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilises quel serveur Jabber pour pouvoir faire fonctionner MSN ?


jabber.org.uk

j'avais utilisé un suisse puis un allemand mais ça ne marchait pas, vas savoir


----------



## daffyb (4 Mai 2005)

ça marche


----------



## kaboum (10 Mai 2005)

bonjour!

c'est marrant parceque j'arrive facilement à passer de PSI vers MSN mais par contre pour yahoo...ça marche pas???

une solution qqun?


----------



## billboc (10 Mai 2005)

perso mes correspondant ms, et yahoo indiquent "Attente d'autorisation"...
c'est normal ?

ps: je ne sais pas si il sont connecté, c'est petu-être l'origine du pb...

merci
A+

Billboc


----------



## daffyb (11 Mai 2005)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> perso mes correspondant ms, et yahoo indiquent "Attente d'autorisation"...
> c'est normal ?
> 
> ps: je ne sais pas si il sont connecté, c'est petu-être l'origine du pb...
> ...


Inscrit toi sur ce serveur Jabber : jabber.org.uk
Il marche parfaitement, pas comme celui de Mactouch


----------



## vampire1976 (14 Mai 2005)

Mais est-ce que les webcam marchent entre ichat 3 sous jabber et msn ?????????????????????


----------



## billboc (16 Mai 2005)

il parait que non ...

perso je galere, car j'ai l'impression d'avoir reussi les inscriptions mais je n'arrive pas à croiser qq pour voir si ca marche... je suis  toujours en attente d'autorisations... sniff

A+


----------



## Le_iPodeur (19 Mai 2005)

ben moi PSI me renvoie un formulaire "join MSN chatroom" et non pas le formulaire "Registration : MSN" comme il le faisait avant, alors que je n'ai JAMAIS réusi à configurer les réglages de on commte mémésem. quelqu'un a une idée ?

ou alors y a-t-il un autre moyen de faire le lien entre un compte jabber et msn que de passer par PSI (qui est au passage très plantogène) ?


----------



## cassandre57 (20 Mai 2005)

Coucou à tous ! 

Chuis neuneu ou quoi ? Je suis allée voir Mactouch, j'ai téléchargé PSI, mais je comprends rien...
Comment on crée un compte ? Et une passerelle ? Parce que c'est pas clair tout ça...  

Si une bonne âme parmi vous pouvait m'expliquer comme à sa fille de 4 ans...
Merci !  

Cassandre qui galère...


----------



## islacoulxii (20 Mai 2005)

moi ossi en fait... Mais vous pouvez expliquer comme a votre enfant de 8 c bon ossi pour moi...


----------



## vampire1976 (23 Mai 2005)

Moi je pige rien non plus.......


----------



## Kounkountchek (26 Mai 2005)

Ah ben moi c'est pareil, j'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner, je me suis inscrit sur jabber.org.uk avec psi, puis j'ai rajouté des contacts msn mais iChat me dit "en attente d'autorisation" ???


----------



## acaparel (2 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
voici un bon tutoriel pour créer un compte jabber et pouvoir utiliser MSN sur Ichat.

http://pasizaire.free.fr/Mac/iChatMSN.html

Par contre, je n'ai pas arrivé à faire marcher la webcam.


----------

